

The OS X window manager for hackers - sdegutis
https://github.com/evanescence/zephyros/

======
canthonytucci
I've been using slate for a while and enjoying it, this looks pretty similar
and I will definitely be giving it a try. am I wrong or is there still no wm
for OSX that does auto tiling and layout like aeesomewm or stumpwm do? I've
got a 'close enough' setup with slate that has been working but I still miss
the awesomeness of awesome when I'm working in OS X.

~~~
autodidakto
[https://github.com/fjolnir/xnomad](https://github.com/fjolnir/xnomad)

app bundle:
[https://github.com/JasonJAyalaP/xnomad/raw/master/xnomad.app...](https://github.com/JasonJAyalaP/xnomad/raw/master/xnomad.app.zip)

~~~
sdegutis
Does that have scripting capability?

~~~
autodidakto
Not in the same way. It's written in the author's experimental objc based
scripting language.

------
whistlerbrk
I use Spectacle, also FOSS.

[http://spectacleapp.com/](http://spectacleapp.com/)

~~~
sdegutis
That project has different goals. Zephyros is about complete configurability,
using only scripting.

------
superchink
This looks great! The wiki has some good starter configurations, based on
other apps' defaults:
[https://github.com/evanescence/zephyros/wiki](https://github.com/evanescence/zephyros/wiki)

Anyone know if there's a way to move apps between spaces? This is something
that I've been missing in all the tools I've tried so far.

~~~
sdegutis
It's basically impossible in Mac OS X. The closest you can get involves some
hackery that I'm really not comfortable with.

------
sdegutis
I found this way easier to configure than Slate.app was. Its API and docs are
much simpler.

And it has support for CoffeeScript or any other JS languages. I haven't
figured out how to get ClojureScript working with it though, but that would
rock.

